# كيف نقضي إسبوع الآلام-



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

كيف نلتقي مع الرب في إسبوع الآلام .....؟ من مذكرات أحد الآباء الرهبان ..... من كتاب  لنيافة الأنبا يوأنس الأسقف العام

في يوم الإثنين : " أتيت إلى الرب إلهي في الصباح الباكر .... وسجدت أمامه ... ونظر إليَ بعينيه الحانيتين الشافيتين ... ثم احتضنني ... وبعد ذلك نظر الرب إلى شجرة التين ، وهو يقول لي : إنظر إلى هذه الشجرة ، فعندما رأيتها عن بُعد مورقة ، جئت إليها لعلي أجد فيها ثمراً ، ولكني لم أجد إلا ورقا ً ( مر13:11) ... فأجبت إلهي الحبيب القدوس : لعل هذه الشجرة ترمز إلى حياتي في كثير من الأوقات ... إذ أبدو وكأني مثمر ، ولكني خاو من ثمر الروح ، بل وقلبي يمتلئ من خطايا كثيرة ... وها أنت أيها الحبيب القدوس ستجوز آلاماً كثيرة عن خطاياي هذه وخطايا إخوتي بني البشر ... هنا وصمت الحبيب القدوس ... ثم نظر إليَ بعينيه الحانيتين ، فصرت أصيح من أعماق -بتوبة صادقة - لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة في حياتي إلى الأبد آمين ياعمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا
في يوم الثلاثاء : نلتقي بالرب يوم الثلاثاء وهو يعلم في الهيكل.... يقول ذلك الراهب: كنت أجلس عند قدمي السيد يوم الثلاثاء وهو يُعلم رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب بأمثال عن نهاية العالم والدينونة العتيدة أن تكون ... وتأملت كثيراً في تلك الساعة ومصيري الأبدي ... وأثناء عودتنا إلى بيت عنيا في المساء ، تقدمت لأسير بجانب مُخلصي الصالح وتحدثت معه في الأمثال التي ذكرها عن الدينونة العتيدة ... وقال لي الرب بحنانه الفائق : تأمَل كثيرا يا حبيبي إن أيامك القصيرة جدا على الأرض ترسم بدقة أبديتك الطويلة جدا
في يوم الأربعاء : نلتقي بالرب في خلوته ببيت عنيا .... فيقول ذلك الأب الراهب في مذكراته : وكانت الساعة السادسة مساء والهدوء يخيم على المكان ...وكان السيد جالسا بمفرده ينظر إلى بعيد فتقدمت إليه ، وسجدت له ... وإذ به يحتضنني بوجهه الحاني المملوء حبا ً وحنانا ً ... فسألته : لماذا لم تذهب للهيكل اليوم ؟ أجابني - له المجد- بقوله : ألم تقرأ في العهد القديم أن الخروف يكون تحت الحفظ أربعة أيام ، ويستريح في اليوم السابق لذبحه ... فها أنا أقضي هذا اليوم في صمت واختلاء لأعد نفسي للذبح عنك وعن إخوتك بني البشر ... حينئذ جاشت مشاعري وتأثرت للغاية .. ثم استطرد الحبيب القدوس في حديثه : وفي خلوتي كنت أنظر إلى أبي السماوي ... إلى سماء مجدي .. وأتأمل قول أشعياء النبي : " والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا .. أما الرب فسّر أن يسحقه بالحزن " ( إش 53: 10،6 ) ... حينئذ ترنمت بكل خلجاتي بتسبحة البصخة " لك القوة والمجد والبركة  ..." ولكن دموعي أعاقت كلماتي ... فرّبت الحبيب القدوس على كتفي بحنانه الفائق ، وقال لي : هيا بنا إلى بيت سمعان الأبرص ، فستأتي إمرأة مُحبة وستسكب طيب محبتها على رأسئ لتُطيب قلبي
في يوم الخميس : نلتقي بالرب يوم خميس العهد، وهو يغسل أرجل تلاميذه القديسين ... فيقول الراهب : أتيت إلى الحبيب في العلية ... وسجدت أمامه ... وكم فرح إلهي الحبيب عندما رآني ... ثم احتضنني ... قلت لإلهي : ماذا ستصنع الآن أيها القدوس ... قال لي : سأغسل أرجل تلاميذي ثم ِرجلك وأرجل إخوتك أيضا .... هنا انزعجت للغاية ، وانتابتني قشعريرة ... كيف هذا أيها القدوس ... كيف هذا ؟؟!! ... ابتسم الحبيب في هيبة وهدوء وقال ، :سوف ترى.... " قام ( السيد)عن العشاء ، وخلع ثيابه ، وأخذ منديلا واتزر به . ثم صب ماء في مغسل ، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه ويمسحها بالمنديل التي كان متزرا به " ( يو 13: 5،4 ) ثم نظر إليَ رب المجد بوجهه المضئ ، وقال لي : تعال ... لأغسل رجلك ... تسمَرت في مكاني وكنت أود ان اقول ما قاله بطرس من قبلي : ( لن تغسل رجليَ أبدا ً )ولكني تقدمت ويُغطيني خجلي ودموعي، وابتدأ الرب إلهي يغسل رجلي ويمسحهما بالمنشفة ... كانت لحظات رهيبة للغاية، ومبهجة وعجيبة للغاية ... وكأن ينبوع الطهر والطهارة قد غمرني تماماً ... ولعل هذا هو قول رب المجد لمعلمنا بطرس الرسول : " الذي قد اغتسل ... هو طاهر كله " ... وبعد ذلك أخذ الرب ثيابه ، واتكأ ، وابتدأ يتحدث مع تلاميذه ( وكنت جالسا معهم) ، وقال : " أتفهمون ما قد صنعته بكم ؟ أنتم تدعوني المعلم والرب ، وحسنا تقولون ، لأني أنا هو . فإن كنت وأنا ربكم ومعلمكم قد غسلت أرجلكم ، فأنتم يجب أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض . لأن ما صنعته لكم هو مثال، حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم أنتم أيضا بعضكم ببعض ....( يو13: 17-12 ) ... فصرت أنا أبكي كثيرا جدا، فتقدم رب المجد وبحنان فائق أخذني في أحد أركان العلية ، وقال لي : ماذا بك يا حبيبي ؟ ... وكنت أنا أيضا أبكي كثيرا جدا ... وبالجهد تمالكت نفسي ، وأجبت : إلهي الحبيب القدوس ، قد غسلت أرجلنا اليوم أيها القدوس وأوصيتنا ان غسلك لأرجلنا هو مثال ٌ ، حتى كما صنعت أنت بنا نصنع نحن بعضنا ببعض ... ولكني كم من مرة أتسلط على إخوتي، وكم من مرة أتعالى عليهم ... كم من مرة أهينهم ، وكم من مرة أجرح مشاعرهم ... كم من مرة أرفض مقابلتهم ، وكم من مرة أرفض إعتذارهم ... زمن أنا ايها الحبيب القدوس إلا حفنة من التراب والرماد ( تك :27:18) ... يا لعظم خطاياي وآثامي ... إنها خطاياي وخطايا إخوتي بني البشر، التي ستحملها في جسدك الطاهر( 1بط2:24) ... وتجوز الآلام عنا ... وتعطينا خلاصا هذا مقداره ( عب 3:2) هنا صرخت بكل خلجات قلبي مع جمهور المصلين بالكنيسة قائلا : لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين . عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا
في يوم الخميس في بستان جثسيماني :  كنت أتبع ربي وإلهي القدوس مع تلاميذه القديسين في طريقهم من العلية إلى جبل الزيتون ... إلى جبل جثسيماني ... حيث" قال الرب لتلاميذه الأطهار اجلسوا ههنا حتى أصلي . ثم اخذ معه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وابتدأ يدهش ( يرتاع) ويحزن . فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جدا حتى الموت . امكثوا هنا واسهروا معي . ثم تقدم قليلا وخرَ على الأرض، وكان يُصلي لكي تعبر عنه الساعة إن أمكن . وقال يا أبا الآب ، كل شئ مستطاع لك ، فأجز عني هذه الكأس . ولكن ليكن لا ما أريد أنا ، بل ما تريد أنت . ثم جاء إلى التلاميذ فوجدهم نياما ً . فقال لبطرس : أهكذا ما قدرتم أن تسهروا معي ساعة واحدة ؟ اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة 
مت 26 : 42-36 ،(مر 14: 32-39 ... هنا اقتربت أكثر إلى أن اصبحت على بُعد امتار من مُخلصي ... وهممت أتقَدم أسجد له ، ولكن قدمي قد تسمرت إذ وجدت مُخلصي الصالح جاثياً على ركبتيه تنهمر من عينيه دموع كثيرة ، ويصلي بصراخ شديد
 (عب 7:5) ... وعاد أيضا يقول " يا أبتاه ، إن لم يمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس إلا أن أشربها ، فلتكن مشيئتك ( مت 42:26) ... كان الموقف رهيبا للغاية ... وكنت أقف في ذهول عجيب تغطيني دموع كثيرة وأنا أنظر إلهي القدوس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وهو يُصلي هكذا بدموع وصراخ شديد... ثم قام السيد وذهب لتلاميذه ثانية ... فوجدهم أيضا نياما إذ أعينهم كانت ثقيلة ... فتركهم ومضى أيضا وصلى ثالثة قائلا ذلك الكلام بعينه (مت 42:26) ... ولم أقو أيضا أن اتقدم لأسجد لمخلصي الصالح ... فقط كنت أصرخ من كل كياني بصوت تعوقه دموعي وأقول : لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين ..... ثم حدث أني رايت بعيني قلبي منظرا عجيبا جدا ... رأيت وكأن جميع خطايا الأجيال وقد تجمعت كسحابة كثيفة جدا لتنسكب على الحبيب القدوس ... فكان لا بد للحبيب القدوس أن يحمل خطايانا قبل أن يجوز الآلام والموت عنا ... ورأيت بين هذه الخطايا ، خطاياي وآثامي طيلة سنين حياتي ... كان المنظر رهيبا للغاية ... وكم كان قاسيا جدا أن يحمل القدوس البار خطايا ونجاسات العالم كله .... كل هذا آراه بعيني قلبي ... وفجأة رأيت إلهي وهو يصلي بأشد لجاجة ، وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض ( لو44:22) ... وكان الطقس باردا جدا .... ماهذا ؟! تقدمت إلى ربي الحبيب القدوس ، وكم كانت هيبته وجلاله في تلك اللحظة ... سألته : ماذا بك يا مخلصي الصالح ؟ أرى وجهك مُحمرا جدا ، وعرقك يتصبب كقطرات دم مع أن الطقس بارد جدا ونحن في العراء ... أجاب الحبيب القدوس : إطمئن يا إبني ... ولكنه لم يكن بالأمر العادي أن أحمل جميع خطايا العالم ... كان ضغطا شديدا جدا علي  .. ألم تقرأ في نبؤة إشعياء قوله : " من الضُغطة ... أُخذ " ( أش 8:53) ... ربي الحبيب القدوس : إنها حالة نادرة Haematohidrosisجدا تُدعى
يُصاب بها الشخص الذي يتعرض لضغط نفسي رهيب جدا كما حدث معك ايها القدوس... فيرتفع ضغط الدم حوالي 300 ... وترتفع درجة الحرارة حوالي 39 درجة ... وتؤدي هذه الحالة إلى آلام شديدة وما يسمونه " تكسير في الجسم مع صداع شديد ... ويكون الجلد حساسا جدا ، وربما مؤلما لمجرد اللمس ... أهكذا ستبدأ رحلة آلامك أيها الحبيب القدوس ؟ هنا ووقفت بخشوع جم وانا أصرخ بكل كياني : لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا
ثم قال لي الحبيب القدوس : هيا بنا ..." هوذا الذي يُسلمني قد اقترب " (مر42:14
في يوم الجمعة العظيمة وهو يُجلد ...:يقول الراهب : كانت الساعة تقترب من العاشرة صباح يوم الجمعة ، وتمكنت بجهد كبير أن أدخل إلى المكان المخصص للجلد في دار الولاية ... انتظرت قليلا حتى أتى الجنود الرومانيون المُكلفون بجلد مُخلصي الصالح ... ثم أتى مُخلصي مع مجموعة أُخرى من الجنود ... كانت علامات الإجهاد الشديد واضحة جدا على وجهه ... فلم ينم طيلة الليلة السابقة ، وقد تعرض لآلام كثيرة في بيت حنان وقيافا رئيسي الكهنة بالإضافة إلى الحالة التي أُصيب بها في جثسيماني
وحدث عندما رأيت مُخلصي الصالح ، أني صحت بصوت عال جدا بتسبحة البصخة : " لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين " ... وانتهرني أحدهم لأسكت ... وتقدم جندي ليوثق مُخلصي الصالح في عمود ليُجلد ... فتقدمت لمُخلصي ، وبدأت أجفف وجهه من قطرات العرق والدموع ... وتلاقت عينيَ الدامعة مع عيني مُخلصي في لحظات لا تُنسى ... كان في قلبي الكثير والكثير ... ولكن لساني انعقد تماما ... فقط تكلمت عيني بكلام الدموع ، وعزف قلبي بلحن الخشوع ... وفجأة وجدت أحد الجنود يدفعني بعيدا لأنهم سيبدأون في جلد مُخلصي الصالح
بدأ الجنود في جلد الحبيب القدوس، وابتدأ جلد وعضلات ظهره المقدس يتهرأ ... فتقدمت إلى الجندي الذي يجلد لأوقفه وأمسك بيده ، فدفعني بعيدا ... فصرت أصرخ وأُصلي ليس بلساني بل بكل كياني ، وأقول 
لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد . أمين 
 ياربى يسوع المسيح مُخلصي الصالح

هكذا نلتقي مع ربنا في إسبوع الآلام ، ونسير مع فادينا القدوس في درب آلامه عنا خطوة خطوة ... في مشاعره وأحاسيسه وآلامه ... مترنمين مع معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول : " لأعرفه ... وشركة آلامه " ( في10:3

ربي الحبيب القدوس

يا من دست المعصرة وحدك ... يامن جزت وادي الالآم والدموع ... وذُبحت وانحنيت بالصليب من أجلي ومن أجل إخوتي بني البشر ... من اجل خطايانا وقساوة قلوبنا 
إكشف لنا يارب عن أغوار قلبك المفعمة حُبا لنا ... تلك التي جعلتك تحتمل كل هذه الآلام من أجلنا ... وأنت مجروح من أجل خطايانا ، ومسحوق من أجل آثامنا
  ( إش 5:53) ... افتح يا رب عيون قلوبنا الداخلية لترى أسرار صليبك المحيية ... فنترك كل ما للعالم ، ونكرس لك حياتنا بالكمال ... مثل ذلك القديس الذي حينما سُئل : لماذا كرست حياتك ؟ قال : تسلمت خطابا مكتوبا بدم المسيح ، يقول فيه : " دعوتك بإسمك . أنت لي " ( إش 1:43

ربي الحبيب القدوس : أتطلع إليك يا مُخلصي الصالح ، وانت معلق على عود الصليب وأُناجيك بقولي
تاج على رأسك أبهى من تيجان الملوك
دمعة في عينك فيها عزاء ، لكل من اتبعوك
نظرة من عينك تفيض على البشرية حياة وسناء وهناء


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا علي الموضوع اللي جاي في وقته*


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع رائع يا ميرنا ، وكنيستنا بتعلمنا ان اسبوع الآلام من أقدس ايام السنة ، ربنا يدينا اننا نعيش الأسبوع ده بالنعمة ، شكراً يا ميرنا .*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2006)

*الله يخليك يا 9وت انتا وموحه *


----------



## bishoi (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف نقضي إسبوع الآلام-*

الموضوع شيق جدا ولكن ما أجمل هو الصور الجميله جدا الموجوده فى الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيف نقضي إسبوع الآلام-*

الموضوع رائع يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

يا لهوى يا كليمو الموضوع من 2006


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

انا فعلا قرأت الكتاب دة من فترة كبيرة اول ما نزل بس ما كملتهوش​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)




----------



## trank (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا ميرنا علي الموضوع اللي جاي في وقت


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

من 2006 

بس جميل جدا 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع يا ميرنا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------

